# Question re: Car Sale & Transfer of Title in MA



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

As many of you have figured out, I do not live in MA anymore, though I grew up in MA and started my L.E. career there. I have lived in CA for 28+ years, and been on the L.A. County Sheriff's Department for that time period too. (And, BTW, in Calif, Deputy Sheriffs ARE the real police.)

Anyway, I need a little help/advice about how to go about selling and transferring title to a car that is in MA. It belonged to my Mom, who passed away about a year ago, and I really need to sell it. I have the original Certificate of Title, which my estate attorney tells me I, as the co-executor of the estate along with my sister, have the authority to sign, to transfer title and ownership. My specific question is this: Are there any other forms, like MA RMV forms, that need to be done to transfer ownership, and perhaps, to release my liability in the car. (In Calif, we have a "release of liability" form that is done along with a car sale.) Any knowledgeable folks care to give me some advice on this, perhaps a website to go to for the forms?

BTW, anyone want to buy a 1988 Mercury Grand Marquis, 40,000 original miles on it? Good mechanical condition, "little old lady's car", but never garaged, has a little bit of body rot on it. It is not worth a whole lot - Blue Book on it is $700 and I will take less - and if I do not sell it soon, I will likely donate it to a charity, as long as they will go and pick it up. So if anyone has advice or a connection on that as well, info would be appreciated.

You can PM me if you want. If you do so, please ID yourself as to what you do and what agency you work for, so I know who I am talking to. And I will do the same via PM as well, though some of the folks on this board already know who I am.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

IANAL, but have been thru some similarities here.

- When my Father passed away, I was appointed executor and had to dispose of a ~1976 Mercury Marquis. When I found that the floor of the trunk had rotted thru in the wheel well areas, I turned to the Kidney Foundation. They picked it up and gave me an estimated value for a tax write-off (~1990-91). [Back then they didn't even demand the title, which was a good thing as it had been stolen off his bureau. I think i know who did it and it was probably the morning after he died, before I got over to the house and changed the locks.]

- When I needed to get rid of my Toyota Camry (missing teeth in the flywheel and A/C compressor seized), a little research told me that if I sold it for more than $xxx (AG website under Consumer Protection tells the parameters), EVEN with full disclosure of all defects (which I put in Bill of Sale), I WOULD be liable to pay for any/all repairs, inspection issues, etc. I thus sold it for under that threshold amount to avoid liability (2001).

- When my Acura Integra threw something serious in the front end, I donated the car to the American Cancer Society (Dec. 2004). They required the signed title and they picked it up, sent me a receipt with the value for tax deduction.

NO need to put the car title in your name, just an unnecessary expense and will hold up the sale process (you'd have to await receipt of new title). Just sign the title as Executor of the estate. They (charity) may require a copy of your court appointment as Executor . . . a number of places required me to produce that document when I dealt with my Father's estate.

Sorry for your loss!


----------

